# Consult to schedule Vasectomy



## sjmccarl52 (Mar 14, 2012)

Our urologist is using V26.52 as a diagnosis when discussing vasectomy with the patient and then using V25.2 when he actually does the vasectomy.  I thought I should be using V25.2 for both visits.  Any thoughts?  Thanks.


----------



## tefranklin57 (Mar 19, 2012)

V25.2 is sterilization and to be used when the vasectomy is performed


----------



## Sherry Counts (Mar 20, 2012)

I have 20 urologists and we do many Vas's and use V25.2 for the E&M and the Vas


----------

